# Alternates from Valley to Santa Monica?



## magicant (Apr 22, 2006)

I know there's been some discussion of this, but wondering if anyone has any convenient, safe alternative routes from the Valley to Santa Monica and vice versa.

Sepulveda is fine for me in the morning, but I tend to find it a bit harrowing riding home in the afternoon with the cars whizzing by. Last week, I tried Woodridge to Roscomare to get to the beach and it was fine, although my GPS measured it at a 24% grade at one point. Good hill workout, if nothing else.

Any other options that people use? I ultimately need to end up in Sherman Oaks/Studio City at the end of the day.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I grew up in Bel Air not far from Roscomare and I still live in the area. I can navigate those streets blindfolded. And I must tell you I can't think of a single foolproof alternative to Sepulveda, at least during rush hours. 

Roscomare has that horribly steep section that takes you up to the business district and the school, and the last hill before Mulholland is not only steep, it collects cars stopped at the light.

There's an alternative to Roscomare via Chantilly Road to Roberto Lane to Stradella...which eventually leads you to Roscomare at the school (please check this on a map...I drive this route by feel, not by reading the street signs), but it's fairly relentless, too.

Beverly Glen has a fairly decent riding shoulder most of the time, but it's got a steep section, too, and it's definitely a major thoroughfare. You also have to _get_ to Beverly Glen. Via Wilshire? Through the twists of Bel Air? Via Sunset? Are you nuts?

Coldwater can essentially only be accessed by Sunset, and it's treacherous near the top.

West of Sepulveda are the fire roads such as Sullivan Ridge and Fire Road #28, and those might be groovy on a cross bike on a summer evening. But again, you wind up having to deal with Sunset.

In other words, to these eyes at least, it's a Sepulveda world.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

I agree with Mapei. The cars on Seppy can go pretty fast, but overall it's pretty mellow heading to the valley. Coming down the other side; that's a little different. The shoulder area is quite rough so I'm more comfy in the right lane of traffic. But it's not terribly steep so I'm not traveling at cars' speeds and they can get pretty testy. Maybe take Seppy to Mulholland to Longbow or Woodcliff.

I would not want to climb Roscomare every day. Ouch.


----------



## magicant (Apr 22, 2006)

Thanks for the response - pretty much what I figured. I've ridden the route so many times, I tthought I'd've heard about a better way. But I was hoping there was something I'd missed.


----------

